# Βραβείο Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2015



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Θα το δούμε εδώ, γύρω στις 2 μ.μ. (η εκπομπή αρχίζει μισή ώρα νωρίτερα):






Και τα φαβορί σύμφωνα με τους Ladbrokes πριν από λίγη ώρα:


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2015)

10-11 από αυτούς της λίστας δεν τους έχω ακουστά καν. Κι από τους άλλους, νομίζω έχω διαβάσει κυρίως Μουρακάμι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Και η νικήτρια είναι η *Σβετλάνα Αλεξίεβιτς*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah! Το 1948 σκίζει!


----------



## natandri (Oct 8, 2015)

Εδώ από το μπλογκ της κάποια από τα βιβλία της.


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2015)

Είχε να συναγωνιστεί Τζόυς Κάρολ Όουτς, Αν Κάρσον, Άδωνη, Φίλιπ Ροθ, Μουρακάμι, Τζων Μπάνβιλ, Ντον Ντελίλο, Ισμαήλ Κανταρέ (μπλιαχ). Ελπίζω να είναι φανερά ανώτερή τους.

Εκ των υστέρων: Καταπίνω κάθε υποψία υποτίμησης. Τη Σβετλάνα Αλεξίεβιτς τη γνωρίζουμε στην Ελλάδα από δύο μεταφρασμένα βιβλία της, τους _Μολυβένιους στρατιώτες_ και το _Τσέρνομπιλ: ένα χρονικό του μέλλοντος_. Πρόκειται για αυθεντικές μαρτυρίες απλών ανθρώπων, τις οποίες έχει επιμεληθεί. Το πρώτο είναι αναμνήσεις Ρώσων φαντάρων από το Αφγανιστάν, το δεύτερο είναι συλλογή από ιστορίες ανθρώπων που βρέθηκαν μπλεγμένοι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο στο ατύχημα του Τσέρνομπιλ. Ειδικά από το δεύτερο, σας συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα ένα σπαρακτικό κείμενο, αυτό τη _Γυναίκας του πυροσβέστη_, που έχει διασκευστεί σε θεατρικό μονόλογο. 
— Άξια!
Το βιβλίο της —εν τέλει το βιβλίο των μαρτύρων μιας αθέατης φρίκης— δεν είναι απλά ένα ακόμη βιβλίο για το Τσέρνομπιλ’ είναι ένα από τα σημαντικότερα βιβλία μαρτυριών του 20ου αιώνα, όμορο και ισάξιο του _Ημερολογίου_ της Άννας Φρανκ και του _Εάν αυτός είναι ο άνθρωπος_ του Πρίμο Λέβι. Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τα τρία βιβλία τόσο γειτονικά: και στα τρία ο Άνθρωπος είναι αντιμέτωπος με την Φρίκη _ολομόναχος’_ ο πολιτισμός γυρίζει αλλού το βλέμμα, η επιστήμη υπηρετεί το Κακό, ο Θεός απουσιάζει. _«Εφόσον υπήρξε το Άουσβιτς, δεν υπάρχει Θεός»_ γράφει ο Πρίμο Λέβι. _«Η γη αυτή δεν ανήκει πια σε κανέναν. Την πήρε πίσω ο Θεός»_ λεει μια μητέρα του Τσέρνομπιλ. Πού διαφοροποιείται το παρόν βιβλίο από τα άλλα δύο: σε εκείνα το Κακό προσωποποιείται στους εκφραστές μιας ιδεολογίας, τους ναζί. Στο _«Τσέρνομπιλ, ένα χρονικό του Μέλλοντος»_ το Κακό δεν έχει υποκείμενο, είναι απρόσωπο, διάφανο, αιώνιο και συνεχές: αν ο αναγνώστης προσπαθήσει να βρει ενόχους για την καταστροφή, σύντομα θα αντικρίσει και το δικό του είδωλο στον καθρέφτη.

Θανάσης Τριαρίδης. «Η αγάπη μετά το Τσέρνομπιλ»​


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 8, 2015)

Ίσως η βράβευση να αποτελέσει και την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία για να μάθουμε να τονίζουμε σωστά το επώνυμό της: Αλεξιγέβιτς. :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2015)

Svetlana Alexievich. _Voices from Chernobyl_. Translation and preface by Keith Gessen.

Η γυναίκα του πυροσβέστη: σ. 5-23.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2015)

Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα. 
Αυτό με το Τσερνομπιλ είναι συλλογή μαρτυριών απλών ανθρώπων που βρέθηκαν εκεί. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε δεν είναι λογοτεχνία, αφού τα λόγια δεν είναι δικά της, είναι των ανθρώπων που πήρε συνέντευξη. 
Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι;


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2015)

Η αφετηρία είναι οι μαρτυρίες αλλά τις επεξεργάζεται. Κάνει ό,τι ο δικός μας Θανάσης Βαλτινός.


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2015)

*Το τέλος του Βραβείου Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας;*

Γιατί η βράβευση ενός non-fiction συγγραφέα προκαλεί κλυδωνισμούς που θέτουν σε κίνδυνο το ίδιο το Νόμπελ

Τίνα Μανδηλαρά (Lifo)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Να θυμίσω το λόγο που δώσανε το Νόμπελ στον Τσόρτσιλ:

The Nobel Prize in Literature 1953 was awarded to Winston Churchill "for his mastery of historical and biographical description as well as for brilliant oratory in defending exalted human values".
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/1953/


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2015)

1. Η Αλεξίεβιτς σχημάτισε το είδος της μαρτυρίας που εκκινεί από ιστορική ανησυχία, διατηρεί δημοσιογραφικές προδιαγραφές έρευνας και διατυπώνεται με αφανή εργαλεία λογοτεχνικών καταβολών, τείνει διαρκώς σε όλα τα παραπάνω είδη και την τελευταία στιγμή απομακρύνεται, κι αυτές οι ελλειπτικές τροχιές συγκροτούν μια προστατευτική σφαίρα που υποδέχεται τη συλλογική αφήγηση χωρίς να θολώνει ούτε μια ψηφίδα από τις προσωπικές αφηγήσεις που τη συνθέτουν. 
2. Ο νηφάλιος ηρωισμός που διατρέχει τη διαρκή έμπρακτη αντίστασή της στον ολοκληρωτισμό είναι μυθιστορηματικών διαστάσεων. Η ίδια, η φυσική παρουσία της, δεν μαρτυρεί το παραμικρό από αυτόν τον ηρωισμό και τις φοβερές συνέπειες που αυτός είχε, έχει, στη ζωή της. 
3. Μεγαλύτερη, τρυφερότητα, ρεαλιστικότερη ανάδειξη της γυναικείας υπόστασης δύσκολα θα ανιχνεύσει κανείς, σε τέτοια έκταση, σε ποιητικά, περιγραφικά, ερευνητικά έργα... Σχηματικά, η προσέγγιση της Αλεξίεβιτς θα μπορούσε να είναι το εργαλείο που θα λύτρωνε τα ευρωπαϊκά όργανα από την αμηχανία της συζήτησης για ποσοστώσεις.​Γιάννης Κοτσιφός. Ο φοβερός ηρωισμός (Amagi Radio)


Η επιλογή της Σουηδικής Ακαδημίας να δώσει το φετινό Νομπέλ Λογοτεχνίας στην 67 χρόνων Σβετλάνα Αλεξίεβιτς από τη Λευκορωσία (όπου ζει ως αντικαθεστωτική) τροφοδότησε μια νέα συζήτηση: μπορεί η μαρτυρία ή, ακόμα περισσότερο, το δημοσιογραφικό ρεπορτάζ να διεκδικήσει τιμές που, έως πρόσφατα, αποδίδονται στη μυθοπλασία ή την ποίηση;
Ηλίας Κανέλλης. Δικαιούται ένα Νόμπελ η δημοσιογραφία; (The Books' Journal)


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2015)

Ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, να υποθέσω ότι το επίχειρημα πάει ως εξής: αν κανείς ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν κάνει λογοτεχνία, δεν κάνει λογοτεχνία. Και οτιδήποτε μη λογοτεχνικό ρέπει στην πολιτική. Αφέλειες.

*Edit*: Σχόλιο για την παρέμβαση της Μανδηλαρά παραπάνω, όχι γι' αυτές που μεσολάβησαν.


----------



## rogne (Jan 4, 2016)

Από το fb της Άντζελας Δημητρακάκη:

Πλήρης απογοήτευση ο λόγος της Svetlana Alexievich για το Νόμπελ, καθώς οι γλυκές πρώτες παράγραφοι για τον έρωτα σε δύσκολες εποχές μετατρέπονται -αιφνίδια και αναίτια- στη μελό κριτική της παρελθούσας σοβιετικής αποτυχίας. Χειρότερο ότι η συγγραφέας δεν επιχειρεί καμία σύνδεση του αντι-δημοκρατικού τότε με το αντι-δημοκρατικό τώρα - με τη γενοκτονία των προσφύγων και την άνοδο του φασισμού στην "πρώην" ανατολική Ευρώπη (που είναι και το θέμα της, όχι πως αλλού στην Ευρώπη υστερούμε). Ο προφανής "ουμανισμός" του αισθηματο-νοσταλγικού αυτού λόγου με άφησε στη δυσάρεστη απορία για τα κίνητρα με τα οποία βραβεύει η επιτροπή. Ασφαλώς, να θυμόμαστε το αίσχος του σταλινισμού, αλλά η ζωή μας πλέον εκτυλίσσεται στο χάσμα μεταξύ δημοκρατίας και των επιταγών των αγορών - χάσμα για το οποίο χρειαζόμαστε μια λογοτεχνία με λιγότερο καθηλωμένες ιδέες και απρόβλεπτες τομές. Το αν η αφήγηση περνάει από το δοκίμιο και/ή όποια άλλη "φόρμα" είναι πολύ λιγότερο ενδιαφέρον από το πού φτάνει, πόσο μακριά δηλαδή μας πάει ή, καλύτερα, μας εξωθεί. Ως προς αυτό, μια ώρα διαβάζοντας Streeck (2014, ειδικά το μέρος "a problem with democracy") είναι πολύ πιο διαφωτιστική από μια ώρα με τη φετινή νομπελίστα (2015). Για τη σύγκριση εδώ:
2014: http://newleftreview.org/II/87/wolfgang-streeck-how-will-capitalism-end και
2015: http://scroll.in/article/774465/on-...literature-winner-svetlana-alexievichs-speech

ΥΓ. Καλή χρονιά!


----------

